

Ask HN: Selling old Project Assets - lachyg

Hey HN -- I've got tons of old and new project assets, and I'm sure many others do too. Does anyone know a place to sell these, or some sort of place where HackersNews members could sell old assets to each other such as:<p>Site designs<p>Old code or programs<p>Domains, etc
======
chrismiller
You might have some luck selling your domains at <http://sedo.com> or
<http://flippa.com>.

For things like site designs and old code I would take a look at the
marketplace section of the Digitalpoint forums or maybe even
<http://themeforest.net>.

~~~
lachyg
I checked out ThemeForest and Digitalpoint, the former means you have to sell
100 copies to actually make something, and the latter won't pay more than $500
for anything.

~~~
byoung2
If these are old assets that would otherwise go to waste, selling them for any
amount is a win. If there is something useful you can do with them, do that
instead.

